# What do you get your wife for the Holidays?



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

One disadvantage of a long term wonderful marriage: I have completely run out of ideas of what to get my wife for the Holidays. Suggestions Please.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

A holiday to India would likely be a big surprise.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

A heart-shaped glass pendant filled with gallium*? 


*Non-toxic metal that melts at just below body temperature.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I buy her fudge from the Jersey shore.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> A holiday to India would likely be a big surprise.


Agreed! Many of my friends particularly love going to Kerala, down at the very south.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Vasks said:


> I buy her fudge from the Jersey shore.


I haven't given her a food present since our dating days.
I havent met a woman yet that didn't think that she was overweight, all of our protestations to the contrary....


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Divorce papers.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh, the eternal question.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

How 'bout lots of love, and picking up some of her tedious errands or chores.:tiphat:


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I have bought my gf a Downton Abbey cookbook and a Fleetwood Mac CD (2 disks best of) 

I'll find a few more small items. I usually buy lots of small items and wrap each, rather than one large item.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

How about a three-night stay at the Waldorf-Astoria in Chicago?


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

And just to engage our other important posters:

What do you get your husband for the Holidays?

:angel:


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

You can't go too far wrong with jewellery. I like anything vintage or at least ethically sourced, and I'm sure your wife has her own preference too. When you picked out an engagement ring and wedding rings she probably let you know what she liked- valuable hints for future birthdays and Christmases! Perfume is nice and romantic too.


----------



## Musicforawhile (Oct 10, 2014)

The most romantic present I ever received was a beautiful dreamcatcher (he made it for me) made from unconventional material (computer parts, cogs and wire). But I'm a bit of a dreamer...Other good presents have been jewellery, surprise day with a picnic and I love flowers and chocolates too. I have a thing about perfume, and never wear it, except for the homemade variety made from petals and distilled water... Maybe that's another one for the bohemian/hippie thread.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

This Rolex with the diamond dial. She's always late anyway. Nothing helps.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Kivimees said:


> And just to engage our other important posters:
> 
> What do you get your husband for the Holidays?
> 
> :angel:


Easy - The complete Callas Remastered box!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Vaneyes said:


> How 'bout lots of love, and picking up some of her tedious errands or chores.:tiphat:


I approve. I mean, I'm not a wife yet, but I think I can speak for them in this instance. Try cooking her a meal, and a well-made one at that! Not some TV dinner.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I approve. I mean, I'm not a wife yet, but I think I can speak for them in this instance. Try cooking her a meal, and a well-made one at that! Not some TV dinner.


No problemo. I, on average, "cook" two or three times a week.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I approve. I mean, I'm not a wife yet, but I think I can speak for them in this instance. Try cooking her a meal, and a well-made one at that! Not some TV dinner.


I have the shorter commute and do most of the cooking already. I've already got her some jewelry.
What the heck is a dream catcher?


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

Think of something that you both like, and try to think of something related to it. Maybe a DVD of a film that you both enjoy?


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

A very special thing, but I won't mention it here yet. Rest assured I'll mention it in due time.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Xaltotun said:


> A very special thing, but I won't mention it here yet. Rest assured I'll mention it in due time.


Don't leave it too long, some of us are on life-support.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I agree with Figleaf. Perfume, definitely. Quality jewellery, e.g. a gold chain, or gemstone earrings? A silk scarf? Pay for the hairdressing salon or beauty parlour? Take her out for a special meal? 

This is all theoretical, because Taggart doesn't get me a Christmas present - I have to fight to stop him buying me presents every week of the year. (Sometimes I don't fight...)


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Ingélou said:


> I agree with Figleaf. Perfume, definitely. Quality jewellery, e.g. a gold chain, or gemstone earrings? A silk scarf?* Pay for the hairdressing salon or beauty parlour?* Take her out for a special meal?
> 
> This is all theoretical, because Taggart doesn't get me a Christmas present - I have to fight to stop him buying me presents every week of the year. (Sometimes I don't fight...)


Re spa gifts, I suggest giving two to her, so she can take a girlfriend. Going alone isn't as much fun.:tiphat:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I b available!!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Ingélou said:


> This is all theoretical, because Taggart doesn't get me a Christmas present - I have to fight to stop him buying me presents every week of the year. (Sometimes I don't fight...)


Wow, intelligent, witty, AND he understands women? What a guy!


----------



## Pantheon (Jun 9, 2013)

Well naturally I don't know other people's wives, but being a woman, I'm pretty sure jewelry does wonders, especially the simplest kind. I'm personally more attached to great moments rather than gifts so my boyfriend often takes me out, cooks for me and escorts me around the local Christmas market. The last thing we did together was the skating rink and then a good cup of tea when we got back 
Nevertheless I would not object to a complete boxset of my favourite composers


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Yellow Gold Opal Oval Stud Earrings from Overstock. She picked them out. I wouldn't have the slightest idea what to get her myself.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Last year I got my wife a gift certificate at a high-end spa; it didn't take long for her to use up the $500 card.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

hpowders said:


> View attachment 58347
> 
> 
> This Rolex with the diamond dial. She's always late anyway. Nothing helps.


That's one ******* expensive gift.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Xaltotun said:


> A very special thing, but I won't mention it here yet. Rest assured I'll mention it in due time.


Ok, I'll have to answer my own call. Be warned, this is going to be a bit cheesy.

I got her a baby! A beautiful son (our second!) was born in the last days of 2014, and we're extremely happy. The first thing I played him was Liszt's _Tasso, Lamento e Triumfo_.


----------

